# HDMI switch that can be used with Tivo remote?



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I am using Premiere with and old Sony TV with only 1 HDMI port. I am now adding an XBOX so I will need 2 HDMI ports.

Is there any HDMI switch out there that I could program with the Tivo remote?

I would like to use the Tivo remote and point at the HDMI switch so I change inputs back and forth from the 2 HDMI sources. (Premiere, XBOX).

I want to keep using the standard Tivo remote and don't want to switch to the learning remote.

Please let me know if you can suggest model. Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

And what Tivo button can be used for this? None.

The only buttons programmable are Power, Input, volume and Mute which are dedicated to the TV.

You can get an HDMI switch that has 2-5 ports with a remote which can switch directly to whichever port you want, or even cycle through. You would only use it when you want/need to switch to the other devices and not when changing channels or something else. 

For example: switch to Tivo and leave it there all day. Only once you used that remote. (Tivo remote used extensively.)
switch to a game console and back after a few hours. Used it twice.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

Guess I was hoping for a way to have the HDMI switch to somehow work with the input on the TIVO remote.

It sounds like I would have to purchase HDMI switch and then press the button on the switch each time I would move from Tivo to XBOX.

Is there any other way to do this?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The HDMI remote won't be in your TV itinerary except at the beginning and end. Some switches will even switch over to find another active source when it loses it from the current one, like switching a game console off.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049S6ZUS...UTF8&colid=JIOTVP40A4MC&coliid=I3T178KNYLZ2PV

This 3 port HDMI switch does just that, and there are 4 and 5 port models.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

ThAbtO said:


> The HDMI remote won't be in your TV itinerary except at the beginning and end. Some switches will even switch over to find another active source when it loses it from the current one, like switching a game console off.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049S6ZUS...UTF8&colid=JIOTVP40A4MC&coliid=I3T178KNYLZ2PV
> 
> This 3 port HDMI switch does just that, and there are 4 and 5 port models.


I am not sure what you mean by won't be in your TV itinerary.

Would I be able to use my existing Tivo remote with this HDMI switch? Or are you saying I would just turn off the XBOX and it would automatically switch back to the Premiere.

Please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

Shouldn't the automatic HDMI switches work simply in this setup, put TiVo in standby, turn on XBox and it will automatically switch to XBox? Reverse to go back, turn off XBox, hit TiVo button and back to TiVo.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

Chris Gerhard said:


> Shouldn't the automatic HDMI switches work simply in this setup, put TiVo in standby, turn on XBox and it will automatically switch to XBox? Reverse to go back, turn off XBox, hit TiVo button and back to TiVo.


They are probably supposed to but I am guessing this functionality within HDMI is not reliable.

Was hoping the Tivo remote could control the HDMI switch, guess not?


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

Using a universal remote that can also operate the HDMI switch to control your TiVo is another option but no, the TiVo peanut remote isn't going to be able to control any HDMI switch I am aware of.

As far as I know, the automatic switching will work reliably in this simple two device setup, surely somebody else is using one and can recommend a specific model.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

Chris Gerhard said:


> Using a universal remote that can also operate the HDMI switch to control your TiVo is another option but no, the TiVo peanut remote isn't going to be able to control any HDMI switch I am aware of.
> 
> As far as I know, the automatic switching will work reliably in this simple two device setup, surely somebody else is using one and can recommend a specific model.


Yes, that would be helpful if someone could recommend HDMI switch would auto switch between the Tivo and XBOX.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

atomarchio said:


> I am not sure what you mean by won't be in your TV itinerary.
> 
> Would I be able to use my existing Tivo remote with this HDMI switch? Or are you saying I would just turn off the XBOX and it would automatically switch back to the Premiere.
> 
> Please clarify. Thanks.


The Itinerary I meant, was pertaining to using which remote and how often.
For example, switch remote, Tivo remote, switch remote. Which remote get used most? Tivo.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

ThAbtO said:


> And what Tivo button can be used for this? None.


The Input button would be appropriate, and...



> _The only buttons programmable are Power, Input, volume and Mute which are dedicated to the TV._


...the remote setup actually lets you set up Input separately from Power and Volume.

However, I wouldn't really expect the remote to have appropriate codes for this. But maybe?


----------



## Gavroche (May 27, 2007)

Do any of the new Tivo remotes have the learning capability like the Series 3 remote supposedly did?

(I say supposedly, because I never got it to actually work with my TV.)

I thought I read somewhere that the new roamio slide remote could learn?


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't remember how I did it all, but I know it's possible, with these parameters:

TiVo Premium Glo "learning" remote (both the S3 and Premiere designs).

HDMI switch that uses an IR remote.

I had the TiVo remote Input button switching the HDMI switch, rather than the TV's ports. It worked just fine, with an old, still selling, monoprice 4x1 HDMI switch. I know I didn't use programming codes. It was a matter of taking the HDMI switch remote and TiVo learning remote, facing them at each other, and putting the TiVo remote into learn/capture mode (best done in a room away from the TiVo, TV, and HDMI switch), then pressing the button for moving to the next port on the switch.

It might even be possible with a non-learning remote, and lots of patience doing trial & error with code searching.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Gavroche said:


> Do any of the new Tivo remotes have the learning capability like the Series 3 remote supposedly did?
> 
> (I say supposedly, because I never got it to actually work with my TV.)
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that the new roamio slide remote could learn?


The Slide Pro learns, and last I looked there were lots of new Glo remotes out there available too if you prefer the old size/layout (ebay, etc)


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

exactly what i was thinking. any idea which model that you used. if i could use input button remote to control the HDMI switch that would be perfect.

Please let me know. Thanks



nooneuknow said:


> I don't remember how I did it all, but I know it's possible, with these parameters:
> 
> TiVo Premium Glo "learning" remote (both the S3 and Premiere designs).
> 
> ...


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

atomarchio said:


> exactly what i was thinking. any idea which model that you used. if i could use input button remote to control the HDMI switch that would be perfect.
> 
> Please let me know. Thanks


If using a learning TiVo remote, and the HDMI switch remote uses IR (not RF), any single button on the switch remote can be learned. If the switch remote has a button for advancing to the next input (some only have power, 1, 2, 3, 4), it shouldn't matter.

This was the one I did it with: http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=101&cp_id=10110&cs_id=1011002&p_id=4088&seq=1&format=2

4X1 Enhanced HDMI® Switch w/ Built-In Equalizer & Remote (REV.3.0)
Product ID: 4088 (HDX-401E)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

atomarchio said:


> I am using Premiere with and old Sony TV with only 1 HDMI port. I am now adding an XBOX so I will need 2 HDMI ports.
> 
> Is there any HDMI switch out there that I could program with the Tivo remote?
> 
> ...


Get an auto switching HDMi switch. I use several of them and they work well with both of my XBOnes, my 360, and my PS4. But of course with an auto switcher you can only use one device that has a constant video output, like the TiVo. Just put it on the lower prioroity inputs. Then when you turn on the Xbox, it will automatically switch to that input. And when it's turned off, it will switch back to the TiVo.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

nooneuknow said:


> If using a learning TiVo remote, and the HDMI switch remote uses IR (not RF), any single button on the switch remote can be learned. If the switch remote has a button for advancing to the next input (some only have power, 1, 2, 3, 4), it shouldn't matter.
> 
> This was the one I did it with: http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=101&cp_id=10110&cs_id=1011002&p_id=4088&seq=1&format=2
> 
> ...


I've used the glo remote, the slide, and the slide pro with the above setup and the monoprice hdmi switch as well. Note these are all learning remotes.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

poppagene said:


> I've used the glo remote, the slide, and the slide pro with the above setup and the monoprice hdmi switch as well. Note these are all learning remotes.


Up until I brought up the leaning ones, it seemed like the responses were leading away from what the OP seemed to be specifically asking about, some making it sound not possible with a TiVo remote.

I was waiting for somebody to cover the remotes I hadn't used myself, rather than list ones I hadn't. If I had said "any learning remote", and been wrong...

I'm seeing others pushing towards auto-switching HDMI switches, as an "instead of", which the same monoprice switch also supported, but didn't work well for me (too much making sure I turned things off, or put TiVos into standby, etc). It's worth noting some HDMI switches don't even come with a remote, and rely on only one device having an output signal at a time, or jump to the next device to handshake. If you want to manually switch, you have to get up and push the switch button, assuming it even has one.

Thanks for covering the other TiVo learning remotes. I guess I should add that the same TVs and switches don't play well with my base-model Roamios, leaving me stuck with "still not as good" HDMI handshaking, and HDCP issues, even direct-to-TV, without adding a switch in the middle (making it worse). Since OP posted in the Premiere area, it seemed "safe enough" to chime-in.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I doubt I would purchase a new remote (I am using the one that came standard with Premiere) to see if this would work.

I probably will purchase an HDMI with a button the front so I can do this manually.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

atomarchio said:


> I doubt I would purchase a new remote (I am using the one that came standard with Premiere) to see if this would work.
> 
> I probably will purchase an HDMI with a button the front so I can do this manually.


The stock TiVo remotes (TiVo HD & Premiere) don't learn. I recall some of the highest-priced THX models of Premiere including the Glo (backlit) learning remotes.

Even my base-Roamio remote can't learn a signal from another remote. So, if you want to just use the one you have, you'll either be using an additional remote that comes with the switch, getting up to change inputs with one that doesn't, or hoping an auto-switching one work well.

I still haven't found a reasonably-priced HDMI-switch that works with what I want to use them for, but the base-Roamios are the biggest problem, when trying to use them and switches, on Sony Bravia TVs.

Is it just me, or have you done a 180 on what you wanted, when you started this?


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

Perhaps. Since I can't find what I want I need to consider the next best option(s)


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

The first 3 are common enough setups that we know they work:
*Learning Tivo Remotes
*+ works with any switch that comes with IR remote
- serial instead of direct addressing
+ Tivo buttons are familiar
+ More switches to choose from which is useful to solve HDCP problems

*Auto Switches*
+ Very common in modern switches of today
- when there's 2 devices that don't power off, it won't auto-switch
eg. Tivo and Roku when used together
- Have to power down device to autoswitch
- Have to watch device boot on power-on

*Automation Remotes
*Harmony
URC
+ works well with switches w/IR, supports direct (instead of serial) addressing
- different Tivo buttons layout

*Learning Switches
*Radio Shack
Monster
Gefen
- Generally discontinued
- Inexpensive models are older technology
- Expensive models are meant to be used in HomeTheater automation
+ Uses original remotes

*Coded Universal Remotes
Coded Tivo Remotes*
- unknown to work

Many if not most modern switches, they'll usually have an IR remote, a manual switch button on top, and auto-switching (sometimes selectable), so there's not much you have to decide ahead of time.

Another thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=516963


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

With the Harmony, you can program it to go back to the Tivo input whenever you turn things off. This allows someone to watch TiVo _with_ the TiVo remote.

I do this with an AVR. To watch a BluRay, you need the Harmony remote. To watch TiVo, you can use that _or_ the TiVo remote.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I use to use a learning switch. I just set the Input button on the TiVo remote to some arbitrary TV, so it didn't interfere with my actual TV, and then taught the command to the switch. Worked perfectly for many years.

The other option is to get a learning TiVo remote, like the Slide or Glo remote, and teach it the button from the HDMI switches remote.


----------

